# Chittagong Division- the crown jewel of Bengal



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban

black shadow is coming by gspphotography, on Flickr


The serpentine way in the green heart by gspphotography, on Flickr


Hooked up by gspphotography, on Flickr


Wind is now playing with clouds by gspphotography, on Flickr


Golden Temple by gspphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

গোধূলি বেলায় .. by mahmud.rassel, on Flickr


Returning Home by A.M. Milton, on Flickr


fishing in seagull's company by ferdous aktar tasni, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Teknaf- close to the Bangladesh-Myanmar border

Another Resourceful Land by z_Rupam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Self-taken

The dolphins at Bangladesh Naval Academy. Shortly after I was born my father (a ex-navy captain) served here- so this is where the earliest memories of my childhood belong 









Bay of Bengal seen in the distance









The oldest lighthouse in Bangladesh









Ships enter the Karnafuli river through the bay









The story of life is intriguing beyond comprehension. It turns out in weird ways- U.V Redkin was a Soviet soldier who died while on duty removing mines from our country after our war of liberation. Could he have ever known he'd be forever remembered as a hero in an alien land?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cox's Bazar,Bangladesh by Shahed Zaman, on Flickr


Cox's Bazar,Bangladesh by Shahed Zaman, on Flickr


Heaven on Earth- Cox's Bazar -1 by AЯίF | Arifur Rahman (Inactive), on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The rocks were given around 1990 after a tsunami to raise the elevation of the coast of Chittagong

Sunset at Patenga Beach by z_Rupam, on Flickr


Patenga Beach,Chittagong by @dnan1, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban Chimbuk Range Hill View From Nilgiri by Sharif Ripon, on Flickr


Nafakhum Water Fall by Sharif Ripon, on Flickr


Nafakhum Water Fall  by Sharif Ripon, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

IMG_8486 by Wameq R, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Spires of pagodas in Rangamati

Pagoda by [email protected], on Flickr

St Martin's Island, off Cox's Bazar

Landscape of heaven.......2 by [email protected], on Flickr


Landscape of heaven......1(Explored) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The vally of gods by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr


Nirvana by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr


স্বপ্নের সীমান্ত by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr


Vally of gods by ShohorBondi ☮, on Flickr

The land of your imagination where rolling hills and villages with stories to tell end in a sandy beach that kisses the ocean= Chittagong

DSC_7458 by himuu, on Flickr


babar hat ti dhore prothom shomudro dekha.... by himuu, on Flickr


nil vumi.. by himuu, on Flickr


marching to a ascectic life... by ছায়াশিকারী (double-A Apu), on Flickr


the time-keeper of golden temple... by ছায়াশিকারী (double-A Apu), on Flickr


not an isolated world... by ছায়াশিকারী (double-A Apu), on Flickr

Fishermen return after a day's work

Untitled by mostakim timur, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunset at Coral Island by Aneendya, on Flickr


The leaning coconut tree by Aneendya, on Flickr


Beauty of Sunset by mahmud1311, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

View from a restaurant in Cox's Bazar

Walking through... by Doyeedt Annahaal, on Flickr

View from Academy Road, Chittagong

Patenga Marine Beach by ˙ · ٠ • ● z_Rupam, on Flickr


Naval Jam by StefoF, on Flickr

St Martin's Island

The beach in sight by Kayes D., on Flickr

A Bangladeshi naval patrol ship is seen in the distance

Sunrise over the Bay of Bengal by Kayes D., on Flickr

Chittagong Hill Tracts comprises of the 3 districts of Bandarban, Rangamati & Khagrachari.

ASHIK by MoonBeam1987, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar is the longest unbroken stretch of sandy beach in the world

Bangladesh, Chittagong, Cox's Bazar : Malibu n'a qu'à bien se tenir... / Malibu ? No, Bangladesh... by Libernaventure, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Chittagong Metropolitan City- home to 5 million people

organised chaos by billy dog daws, on Flickr


chittagong skyline by billy dog daws, on Flickr

Trail to Halam Falls

..way to Halam Falls.. (i) by pusan_sm, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The town of Bandarban

cloud over the city by FA FA FA HA HA HA, on Flickr

Cox's bazar

Run by Kazi Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Chasing Sea-Gulls by ♪ ♪ Rupam ♫ ♫, on Flickr


The Hills At The River Curves in Bandarban by Ishrak Hussain, on Flickr


IMG_6043 by shovon666, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Unknown Prayer by Lensr2012, on Flickr


Nilgiri, Bandorban by Zeen's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A cottage in Bandarban

Nilgiri by Mohammad Saiyan, on Flickr

Some residential neighborhood of Metro Chittagong

Winter Palette by Ferdousi., on Flickr

Victory Day celebrations on 16th December in Chittagong

Fanush by Ferdousi., on Flickr


My pride by Ferdousi., on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

Silence can mean many things. by Ferdousi., on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Simply beautiful in all of its variety.

A great collection of images of the Chittagong Division.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Simply beautiful in all of its variety.
> 
> A great collection of images of the Chittagong Division.


Thank you so much for such beautiful words! Here's more


Fishermen at work in Cox's Bazar

bangla1378 by Thornton Cohen, on Flickr

A commercial road in Metro Chittagong- nested in the beauty of hills and the Indian ocean, Chittagong city- capital of the southeastern division of the same name is a city of over 5 million, 61st largest but greatly dwarfed by Dhaka- our national capital which populates thrice as many people.

A Day of Strike in Chittagong by Yoshinori_4401, on Flickr

Only in Bangladesh <3

Untitled by julu., on Flickr

Camping in Bandarban

DSC_0416 by julu., on Flickr

The road to Chittagong

CTG Highway_Helicopter_Enam2 by Anwar Hussain Enam, on Flickr

A cottage among rice paddies

CTG-Bandarban Area_Top view_Enam4 by Anwar Hussain Enam, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

This Running Life by Anwar Hussain Enam, on Flickr


----------



## dacico (Jan 15, 2013)

amazing place!if you can show us some pics of cities,
like Feni.i have a friend from there


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Kaptai Lake

Beautiful Bangladesh by অন্তর মম, on Flickr

Chimbuk Range

Beautiful Bangladesh by অন্তর মম, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

Chasing The Sun by iMu Rathod ||, on Flickr

"Kashful" ( a kind of flower) fields in Chittagong

I will not return again in the days... | `'memory`' by iMu Rathod ||, on Flickr

St Martin's Island

Land of Corals..!!! by InteractiveBangladesh, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Two kids enjoy the waves in Cox's Bazar

Meeting with tides... (সাগর সন্গমে...) by Sami Meadad, on Flickr

Inani Beach, Cox's Bazar district

From an Isolated Space... by Sami Meadad, on Flickr

Walking on water! The large section of the beach is covered with only palm deep water (you can actually walk quite far this way)

cox's bazar daytime by anikhaider, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Untitled by Ferdousi., on Flickr


Fire in the Sky by Sami Meadad, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Friday prayers in Chittagong city, more people attending as its the month of Ramadan in the Islamic callendar- the mosque is overflowing 

Praying in the street by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

The most beautiful monsoon in the world

Rain Reprieve by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

I'm not after your baby man ! by N A Y E E M, on Flickr


Old lovers by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

Notice all the posters up for the coming national election. With 160 million people, Bangladesh is one of the largest democracies out there.

Dreams in the rain.... by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

Education has been the revolution of our time in Bangladesh. At a rather young age of 22, I will have crossed the average age in a year. Bangladesh is a country booming with youth and our top priority at the moment is education. 

Waiting to cross by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

Roadside restaurants

Eat up boys by N A Y E E M, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dariya Nagar, Cox's Bazar district

Melting Gold by upam_sakib, on Flickr

Traditional boats on the river Karnafuli

Night Rush by roksbox (Rokon), on Flickr

Tribal village in Rangamati

Sopner Abash by ronyboss, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice people portraits.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Very nice people portraits.


Thanks 

Just off Chittagong port

untitled-0601 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0742 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0671 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0599 - Copy by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0575 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0528-2 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


Golden Moments by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0566 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inside the fenced area of Bangladesh Naval Acedemy, our navy is a crucial force as the bay is important for trade and also holds gas reserves

untitled-4850 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0302 by RizveeImran, on Flickr

A sailor enjoys the scene as boats enter the Karnafuli carrying goods from ships too large to enter the river, seen from Naval Academy boundaries

untitled-4825 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


untitled-0515 by RizveeImran, on Flickr


Naval by RizveeImran, on Flickr


War heroes ! by RizveeImran, on Flickr

Tomb of a Soviet soldier called Redkin. The Soviets were strong supporters of Bangladeshi independence and sent their troops after the war to remove mines, Redkin died on duty and is a hero in a land he never knew.

The Fallen by RizveeImran, on Flickr


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

amazing pics 
just a question : how much is a cup of Coffee in a City ?
thx


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

shlouger said:


> amazing pics
> just a question : how much is a cup of Coffee in a City ?
> thx


A fairly decent one can be found for half a dollar and a good one at a dollar. Tea is more popular and can be found for as less as an eighth of a dollar. 

Hanging bridge in Rangamati

Bangladesh, Karnaphuli Bridge (800x534) by zightsev, on Flickr

St Martin's Island

St. Martin - Bangladesh by Mijan Rashid, on Flickr

Industrial areas of Chittagong

Industrial Capital,"Chittagong" by Fiaz10's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bandarban Hill Tracts

July 2013 094 by mikenwilf1, on Flickr


July 2013 097 by mikenwilf1, on Flickr

St Martin's Island

St.martin's Island-Bangladesh by KHALIL AHMED SHAMIM, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A road twists its way through the hills of Bandarban district

Bandarban, Chittagong by Mahmood714, on Flickr

Cheyatlung - waterfall

Cheyatlung by zaqiul.deep, on Flickr

Bandarban

Cascades by zaqiul.deep, on Flickr

World War II Cemetery Chittagong

2nd war semetery, Chittagong by faruqnandinaf, on Flickr

Indigenous tribes along the hilltracts. 98% of Bangladeshi people are of the Bengali ethnicity and inhabit the delta, the other 2% are many tribes living in the hills of Chittagong and Sylhet division far detached from the rest of the ever-changing Bengali culture.

Hill Tracks General View by Pewkaha, on Flickr

Golden Pagoda

Golden Temple,Bandorban by A. adnan, on Flickr

Town area of the beach city of Cox's Bazar

Night view of cox's bazar by Sayif Onirban, on Flickr

A cafe in Cox's Bazar beach

Mermaid Cafe, Cox's Bazar by RazeebHC, on Flickr

"Nijhum Deep"- island of silence

solemn silence by zaqiul.deep, on Flickr

Cox's Bazar

Cox's bazaar by oktarahmet, on Flickr

Inani beach

....:; Walking Shadow ;:.... by Arshin Irani |';'|, on Flickr

The way of life of a thousand years- the fishermen of Bengal

271 - Bangladesh 03 - Cox's Bazaar - Man pulling net by Neil from Lindfield, on Flickr


262 - Bangladesh 03 - Cox's Bazaar - Flinging the net by Neil from Lindfield, on Flickr


283 - Bangladesh 03 - Cox's Bazaar - All on the net by Neil from Lindfield, on Flickr

Far end of the beach- Cox's Bazar is 125km stretch of sandy beach

Longest Unbroken Sea Beach..!! by InteractiveBangladesh, on Flickr

What the stars look like without urbanization- seen from St Martin's Island

The Moonlit Shore With a Billion Stars ........ by Shovon Amethyst, on Flickr

Buddhist structures- many of Bangladesh's minorities live in Chittagong Division

Bangladesh by daena erin, on Flickr


Himchori

Peace by Shutterfreak ☮, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sculpture in a Buddhist pagoda

Golden Temple located at Balaghata in Bandarban town. by Bengal Pix Limited, on Flickr

Parts of Chittagong city seen from the distance. The city is the capital of Chittagong Division.

Chittagong Skyline ! by RizveeImran, on Flickr

A couple walks along Teknaf beach- Teknaf region is the southernmost point of Bangladesh

A couple roams at the Teknaf Sea Beach. by Bengal Pix Limited, on Flickr

A beautiful road somewhere in the division of Chittagong

The Path by RizveeImran, on Flickr

Kaptai Lake

To the lake and sky by Rahat Azim Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunset in Patenga

architecture after sunset ! by iMu Rathod ||, on Flickr

Fishermen in Gohira

Finally.. by roksbox (Rokon), on Flickr

Nilachal Hill

IMG_0506 by [email protected], on Flickr

Cox's Bazar- been to 12 countries and most of Bangladesh but this remains the most beautiful enchanting place I've ever been to

হিমছড়ি by ƒαнαd & ƒαяια, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Chittagong- the city of rain

Waltzing Umbrellas by N A Y E E M, on Flickr

Boga lake and tribal village- in the tribal language the literal meaning of the name is "Lake of the dragon"

boga rili by zaqiul.deep, on Flickr

Parts of Chittagong University campus

Nature by Sharafat_Ali, on Flickr

The longest sandy beach in the world- Cox's Bazar

The view by A. adnan, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunset In Cox's Bazar Sea Beach by Pixel Owl Studio, on Flickr


Land of Amazing Beauty : Saint Martin's Island by Amazing Bangladesh ( Prithul ), on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such stunning imagery.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Such stunning imagery.


Thanks


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

District headquarters of Chittagong city

DC Office Panorama, Chittagong by fayyaazmushtaque, on Flickr

Bay of Bengal

Last Awesome Evening by Tanbeen Amin, on Flickr

Waterfalls in Bandarban

"the earth has music for those who listen" by zaqiul.deep, on Flickr

Indigenous dancers in Cox's Bazar

ADI BASI FESTIVAL IN COX BAZAR SEA BEACH by bimboo.babul, on Flickr


----------

